# Leonidas Kavakos and DSO-Berlin



## Moscow-Mahler

I have attended recently a concert by Leonidas Kavakos and DSO-Berlin (it is the radio orchestra of West Berlin). I knew that he is a famous violinist - and a very good one - but knew nothing about him as a conductor.

I was impressed very much by the concert, not only by Bach with Kavakos as a soloist), but also by Lutoslawski and Schuman. The orchestra playing was absolutely gorgeous! Too bad it was not recorded.


----------

